# Official Game Thread (Revenge is Sweet): Bulls @ Pistons, 7:00 p.m. CST, TNT



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Game 2: Bulls look to get back on track

* _Detroit's All-Star guards each scored 20 in Game 1, while Ben Gordon had just seven points after being called for two fouls in the first 2 1/2 minutes of the series | 05.07.07_ The Bulls' sweep over the defending NBA champion Miami Heat in the first round came after a disheartening setback at New Jersey in the regular-season finale, knocking them down from the second-seeded to the fifth-seeded team in the East.
"Almost all the time after something like that, we have a great response,'' Skiles said. "The issue is, if we respond and play very well, can we beat (the Pistons) if they're playing at a high level? I think the answer is 'Yes.''' 
Detroit hosts Game 2 on Monday night (7 p.m. CT | TNT | WCKG 105.9 FM).
The Pistons were a step quicker and more aggressive Saturday on defense, limiting Chicago to less than 33 percent shooting and forcing 22 turnovers.
At the other end of the court, Detroit had five double-digit scorers that were effective inside and out, and in fast break and half-court situations. 

http://www.nba.com/bulls

This season marks the 28th appearance by the Bulls in the NBA Playoffs, and their third consecutive (all under Scott Skiles). The Bulls have won six NBA titles (1991, 1992, 1993, 1996, 1997, 1998), the third most by a single franchise. 
As a franchise, the Bulls have appeared in 269 playoff games and hold an all time playoff record of 155-114 (.575). 
Following their win in Game 1 on April 24, the Bulls are 27-3 (.900) throughout team playoff history in Game 1’s in the Windy City. 
Scott Skiles is leading the Bulls into the playoffs for the third-straight season and making the fifth postseason appearance of his coaching career (13-16 record). 
The Bulls swept their first round series against the defending champion Miami Heat (4-0) – the 12th playoff sweep in team history. 
Prior to the Bulls downing the Heat in the first round this season, the last defending NBA Champion to lose in the first round of the playoffs was San Antonio in 2000. The Spurs won it all in 1999, but were defeated the following season by Scott Skiles’ Phoenix Suns (3-1). 
Chicago’s 4-0 sweep of Miami also marks the first time in 50 years that a defending champion was swept in the first round. The previous occurred in 1957, when the Philadelphia Warriors were beaten 2-0 by the Syracuse Nationals in a best-of-three series. Current Bulls television broadcaster Johnny “Red” Kerr was a member of the Syracuse squad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This one is avatar worthy:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*new mojo. new mojo. new mojo.*


well allrighty then!

GO BULLS!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Should I post the video guys? Miz, what do you think?

I expect a 180 degree turn around this game. Our team historically bounces back well. Lets hope they do. We need to play at a sky high level all series to win it. Hopefully they know how to beat the trap. As much as I love watching Tyrus play, I want Noce to bring it and see a Wallace-Noce-Deng-Gordon-Hinrich lineup most of the game with some Thabo and PJ thrown in there. I'll give Tyrus 2-3 min stretches and see if he can be productive. But it seems like Skiles is down on him as he can't remember the defensive adjustments we are making. 

If we lose this, Game 3 is a must-win. Our goal was to win one in Detroit. If we win this, Game 1 means nothing. We're going home with some momentum and the series tied. Thats all you can ask for against a Veteran Championship quality team.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know what, animal? post the video. and if we *cough* lose this one, then that's why.


kidding. kidding!!! you should post it!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

_Revenge_ - _So Sweet, So Beautiful_

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Go Bulls!

Blood on the balls...er, horns!!!!!!!!!!!

Dam* the Pistons, full speed ahead!*

Make 'em bleed like little Stevie did yesterday


----------



## CommonSense (Apr 30, 2007)

Game 2 is a must win for the Bulls. Detroit has been better on the road this year and has been a great on the road in the playoffs for afew years now.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

CommonSense said:


> Game 2 is a must win for the Bulls. Detroit has been better on the road this year and has been a great on the road in the playoffs for afew years now.


This is an important game that would be terrific to win. It is NOT a "must win" game. Games 3 and 4 will be "must win" games.

Somehow over the last few years "must win" has been watered down to equate with "nice to win."

In each of the last 3 years, a team has gone from 2 down to win a series. In fact, it happened last week.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

CommonSense said:


> Game 2 is a must win for the Bulls. Detroit has been better on the road this year and has been a great on the road in the playoffs for afew years now.


I don't necessarily agree. Bulls last year last two first games in Miami then came back and won games 3 & 4 in Chicago. It was Game 5 last year against Miami that was the game they should have won and at least extended that series to 7 games.

However, winning this game would be very good, but then again Detroit could get HC back in Chicago if they loose tonight. 

I expect tonight to be a VERY close game, similar to the one game the Bulls lost, except without the 16 point lead. I still see The Bulls losing tonight, but as usual, I hope I am wrong!!

Go Bulls....


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The only "must win" game the Bulls played all season was their last regular season game against New Jersey -- and they lost it.

If the Bulls lose tonite they need to win both games at home to have a chance at taking the series.

Whatever happens tonight, I expect the Bulls will not
- shoot less than 33% from the floor again. :whofarted
- get killed on the boards :dead: 
- turn the ball over 20+ times :gopray: 
- have their guards collect 4 fouls in the opening minutes of the game:rant: 
- get eaten alive on defense :cannibal: 

If the Bulls just play their game they can take the Pistons tonight.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Good post. I thought people similarly failed to realize that we didn't play very well in game 1 against Miami and sure enough we blew them out the next game. I'm not saying we'll win but we should be within 5 or 7 points with a couple minutes to go.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, we have to win at least one in Detroit.

No time like the present.

Even if we don't win tonight (sorry if that's a buzz-kill for some), we need to play like a team that _could_ beat the Pistons in Detroit.

I'd like to talk longer, but I've gotta go forearm chuck some walls.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We lose games 2, game 3 is a must-win in my book. I don't see this team coming down from 3-0. Until we lose game 3, I say we are in it. But a win tonight would be very favorable in determining our chances to advance. I expect each game to be tight from here on out and being decided in the final minutes. If we pull one out tonight, its a confidence builder, a possible momentum changer, and going home where our guys know they can play.

Not a must-win, but definitely a potential momentum changing win.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

My Key are the same as last game, which describe our loss
1. Rebound! Rebound! Rebound!
2. Foul Trouble for Kirk and Gordon
3. Turnovers! Stop it (Chi) and Force it (Det)
4. Go to the rim if you can't make a J. 

New one for tonight:
5. Stop their 3pt shooting

Sounds simple, but if we did this, we are in every game, and likely leading.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Go Bulls! :yay: :clap2:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Two fouls on Gordon all ready 
Duhon comes in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If the bulls make it close, then you have to think they can win games against this team at home. Another 26 point blowout kind of loss and it makes it doubtful the bulls win even at home. Figure the home court might be worth 5 points. Being generous at 15 points, the bulls would still be "expected" to lose by ~10 at home if they lose by 26 again.

The flipside is that the bulls could win this game and put all kinds of heat on the Pistons. Bulls have to win one in Detroit no matter what. Assuming they win 'em all at home, they can win tonight and lose the rest in Detroit by 26 and who cares?


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

let's get going baby!!!!!!!! go bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's game time!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. i'll say it.



_this is a must win game._




to go back to chicago down 2 isn't what we want. we want momentum. mojo. 

and doug just said it too - the bulls have to win tonight. 

and they have to play like it's all on the line.

GO BULLS!

skiles staying with ben on chauncey.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

That should have been a travel by CWebb


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down 4-0 early on. Make it 5-0


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

rebound the damn ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

one and out...

Another offensive rebound. 

Sheed dunks and is fouled. 7-0

FTA Good 8-0

Brown 2 fouls


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Did Noce shave for good luck?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon hits a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed offensive foul


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Ugh, terrible start. Not what this team needed on the road...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace scores 8-5


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good pass Big Ben. I want soem more Emotion from Big Ben


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal. 

Great pass by Wallace to Gordon. Prince fouls Gordon. 

FTA good 8-6
FTA goof 8-7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon in for Gordon, Ben is bleeding slightly


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores easily


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores. Detroit is hot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni walks...12-7 Pistons


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn Hamilton scores over Hinrich. 14-7.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Aww look at Rip complain

We gotta kick up our D 10 notches


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

random observations:

it's blood on the horns, not blood on the gordon.

i hate rip hamilton.

the nba cares.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

86% to 33%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They miss one! Bulls lose ball on alley oop


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores easlily


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc scores. Finally


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I expected much of the same today and it's been that way so far. Their D is so good we can't even buy a decent look.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another offensive rebound...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Where is our D and Noce's D?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng dunks! 16-11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber scores in close 18-11


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How is that not a foul against the Pistons?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is fouled by Billups

FTA no good
FTA good 18-12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fouls billups


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Man I wish I had a TV to watch this game on - radio just doesn't cut it (especially with Funk not around).

Not a good start so far...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich blocks, noc misses. 

Prince scores.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce is giving us zilch.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We have been the laziest and dumbest team in the past week


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another offensive rebound, weber scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace dunks. 

Billups scores


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Did Detroit shoot 100% for the year?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24-14 

Sweetney in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney in . Can you say desperation?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores. 

Hinrich air ball


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I want to cry. This is soooooooooooooooo ugly


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney fouls hamilton and he scores. 28-14 TO


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh my god.

a SWEETNEY sighting??


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The refs are horrible this game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Pistons making it look pathetically easy on offense. Not good at all...

EDIT: Detroit is starting to run away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our already limited O can't get any more exposed than this. This was what I expected on the road against Miami but was shocked by the utter lack of D they played. Detroit's playing playoff level D and we look every bit like the team that got embarassed on the road the previous 2 postseasons. We simply don't have the offensive talent to score on the road against teams interested in playing defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit 72% Bulls 42% 

We have two rebounds! 4 turnovers


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We couldn't qualify for the NIT.

Where is the energy, the passion, the intelligence a game should be played.

Big Ben stop being whipped by your friends. Go out and play with fire. Noce, there is a thing called defense. Could our guys drive and get to the FT line to get some rhythm? Where is the Rebouding? HELLOOO


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

This game is over.

Just out of curiosity, how often have they given deng the ball?

I haven't seen the ball go in his hands in the last 6 minutes at least.

I blame Hinrich for not distributing properly and Noce for chucking ridiculous 3s.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

CanadianBull said:


> Pistons making it look pathetically easy on offense. Not good at all...
> 
> EDIT: Detroit is starting to run away


Where is Adrian Griffin?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm at a loss. I see nothing the bulls can do to stay with these guys.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton hits ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber loses ball out of bounds.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

SWEETS!!! on the O and D.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Gordon.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BTW, the Pistons are a pretty hard team to root for.

Hamilton instigates and then stalks after players for no reason.

Webber is an incredibly soft player who has a history of choking.

Wallace is a career underachiever who constantly whines about the refs.

And then there are their fans who repeatedly toss things at the opposing team.

It's no wonder that, despite their good stretch over the last few years, there hardly seems to be any Pistons fans who are not from Detroit.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus! C'mon do something to pump up this team and get us in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace hits a 3


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I was almost sure this series would go 7. Right now, I'm fairly certain the Bulls will be lucky to avoid a sweep. If we come back in this game, it will be a miracle. Detroit is killing us in every facet of the game. 

Ugh. This is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. 

Too many turnovers. Bad defense. Bad shots. 2nd chance points. It's been Game 1 all over.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

this is impossible

I didn't think there was any way for the Bulls to look worse than they did in game one... but they are making the Pistons look lik the greatest basketball team of all time...

have the Pistons missed a shot this game? if they do - do they fail to get the offensive rebound ever? can the Bulls ever stop them from getting points on EVERY SINGLE POSSESSION?

this is getting so ugly. the game is basically over allready...
bulls can't it a shot, pistons can't miss...
did the officials put a lid on the Piston's basket?

ugh.... I cannot remember being this frustrated watching a game ever.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Our team is scared


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled. Weber

FTA good
FTA good 32-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally some D. Billups forced to take a bad shot


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dammit Thabo. Grow a freakin pair. Drive to the rim. You can do it!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon stupid turnovers are p*ssing me off!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney fouled. Wallace

FTA no good
FTA no good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about this lineup:

Sweetney, Thabo, Gordon, Hinrich, Thomas

Wallace so marginalized by Detroit's game plan, he's sitting?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

If Gordon wants more than 10 million per year, i trade him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How about this lineup:
> 
> Sweetney, Thabo, Gordon, Hinrich, Thomas
> 
> Wallace so marginalized by Detroit's game plan, he's sitting?


Duhon in for Gordon. I guess the theory is try to get stops and build from there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fouled by TT

FTA good
FTA good 34-18


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

this is starting to make me wonder if the Bulls really are a competitive team in this league...

We're getting tested by a veteran team in a high stakes situation...
and so far we're failing miserably. 

I'm not really ready to give up hope on the Bulls.
but my faith is getting a bit shaken.
do they have enough to really hang with the big boys?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ouch, ouch, ouch.

34-18 after the 1st. We need to rebound, actually make shots, and play some defense. It's not over yet, but we can't have another quarter like that...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>8</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>56</td> <td>6-16</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>7</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.375</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.625</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 4 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>12</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>11</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>12</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>58</td> <td>14-22</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>3</td> <td>13</td> <td>7</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>34 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.636</td> <td>.500</td> <td>1.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* None</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

THIRTEEN to FOUR rebounds


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

at least now we know how miami felt when we completely solved them.

detroit has completely solved us. our players can't penetrate, they are forced to take shots, and as the old saying goes, when the shots stop falling, there is nothing left.

that has been the state of this bulls team for a long time. we were lucky to have our shots fall at the right time during the regular season, and the time has come now for them to stop falling. and on the national stage, we are getting exposed as having absolutely no other offensive option beyond the jump shot.

disturbing and embarrassing.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Can't get much worse than that 1st quarter seeing we were destroyed in every facet.... or maybe it can? But let's hope not eh


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons scored 17/23 possessions in the 1st says Wennington. Ick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> THIRTEEN to FOUR rebounds



Has the we should have made the Gasol trade subject come up or is that being saved for the post mortem?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wishbone said:


> this is starting to make me wonder if the Bulls really are a competitive team in this league...
> 
> We're getting tested by a veteran team in a high stakes situation...
> and so far we're failing miserably.
> ...


Of course the Bulls are a competitive team in this league. We are a team that is still young and inexperienced. This Detriot team has been a championship calibre team for the past 4 seasons, where as Bulls have just been a on the playoffs cusp team. 

We are just getting out experienced, and this will be good for the Bulls in the long run. We need to go through these tough battles before we can outbattle other teams in the future..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

CanadianBull said:


> Can't get much worse than that 1st quarter seeing we were destroyed in every facet.... or maybe it can? But let's hope not eh


Worse deficit after 1 than last game...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

why is ben wallace sitting exactly?

we really do look like a JV team out there. 

we need more leon deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit offensive rebound. Billups with a lonnnnnng 3


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

flashbacks of the curry/crawford/chandler era


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit scores again! 

TT offensive foul


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is killing me


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We desperatly need some home cooking..


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

We are letting Detroit get in our heads. It's really sad to see.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another offensive rebound foul on Hinrich

Hamilton fta good 41-18
FTA good 42-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni scores


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm trying hard not to go just ape**** crazy right now but jeez. I'm not a happy guy.

Was the best Skiles could come up with to trot... or maybe roll... Sweetney out there? We're ****ed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon fouls billups. His second


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

pistons are thugs

and the bulls will not use that as motivation. just will make them more scared. bunch of girls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Maxiell gets T'ed up for shoving Deng, Wennington says games can pivot on a single play - we can only hope...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dazed and confused, doug, dazed and confused.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cmon Chi


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni misses rebound deng, foul on Maxiell and tech on Maxiell

FTA Gordon. good 42-21

Deng fta good 42-22
Deng fta good 42-23


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

we did a nice job of capitalizing w/billups out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Maxiell on the rebound attempt, his second.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Take Noce out. Moving screens and travels. Tell him to learn some fundamentals.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i swear to god, noce does that travel as many times as he draws charges. ridiculous.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Seems like Skiles felt we needed some inside post scoring to open up the floor.

Sadly, Sweets was his only option.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter thugs Gordon. 

Bulls ball. Nocioni travels


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls have looked absolutely unprepared both games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber scores


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are coming back. They'e cut the lead to 19.

D'oh

Webber scores to push it back to 20+


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Maxiell gets T'ed up for shoving Deng, Wennington says games can pivot on a single play - we can only hope...



doug collins said the same thing. oh, and that the bulls look catatonic.

this is really, really ugly stuff. 

be kinda happy you don't have the visuals tonight, king j.

seriously.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose ball and detroit throws the ball away.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni is playing very poorly this series. We can't have that and win.

Maybe he needs to hear that Nocioni song? 44-23, their lead's actually increased so far this quarter...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn, Webber looks pretty good out there.

He'd be an asset for our team if we had him.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

was i right or was i right when i said we're better WITHOUT noce?

Nocioni co-leads the bulls w/3 TOs. Gordon also has 3.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

The Bulls look intimidated. The Pistons look bored. This is not good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

44-23 Detroit. We are shooting 37% Detroit 59% 7 rebounds to 16. 

We have 8 turnovers


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Damn, Webber looks pretty good out there.
> 
> He'd be an asset for our team if we had him.


So would a good number of players on that team. Webber had no interest in coming here, so it's a non-issue.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

geez... it feels like the Pistons are just toying with the Bulls now.

they have convinced themselves that they can go and do anything they want to Chicago at any time they want to - and so they do it.:azdaja: 



I'm sorry I'm hitting the panic button so much here, but this is just dreadful. I came into this game just so sure that Chicago would get their act together and make this game competitive.

I'm hoping they they at least make this game sorta interesting by the 4th:sigh:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Why wouldn't the Pistons push around our Bulls? They are just bullying our team, and we're allowing them to steal our candy because we're playing like a bunch of babies.

We are playing scared, and like a team that feels like they don't belong in a match up against the Pistons. Experience prevails once again..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Who was that that dunked?


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Noc is.....I just dont know :lol: what to say about him anymore


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh oh. bulls laying a huge egg with david stern in the house.

_great._


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> So would a good number of players on that team. Webber had no interest in coming here, so it's a non-issue.


Webber's just another in a long line of guys who quit on their second-division teams, got bought out, and suddenly became "good" again. This should be the rule: you sign a contract, you stay with the team -- or you don't play. Period.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni cant hit a 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This begs the question about how crappy Miami really is.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know who can help us

























Greg Oden and Kevin Durant


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

detroit misses, prince rebounds but 24 seconds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Noc drills a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls. His 3rd


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc finally his a three, that's a start and we gotta start somewhere.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince dunks.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

If Noc can't hit 3's or put it on the floor without traveling, what use is he? Err... nevermind, he just hit one lol


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kevin harlan really excited for nocioni finally hitting a three.

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores. 46-30


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Duhon is playing his *** off. good for you, chris.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I know who can help us
> Greg Oden and Kevin Durant


Yah, good luck with that.

Damn you Eddy Curry.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This begs the question about how crappy Miami really is.


It's partly a matchup issue. We suck against teams that make all of our players work both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> kevin harlan really excited for nocioni finally hitting a three.
> 
> :laugh:


Harlan would like to announce a game where the teams are within 25 points of each other in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our guards are 1-7 FGA. Not hitting shots, not getting many, either.

Billups and Hamilton are 6-14.

Good news is we cut the lead to 16 against 4 of their 5 starters. Rip's getting a breather, tho.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

prince scores


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Yah, good luck with that.
> 
> Damn you Eddy Curry.


Don't ever change.

Oh wait...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Gotta get it to 10 by halftime. Prolly not gonna happen. Final will be something like Detroit(95), Chicago(69). Wait, where have I heard that before.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fta good after he scores. 49-33


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

MikeDC said:


> It's partly a matchup issue. We suck against teams that make all of our players work both offensively and defensively.


So... pretty much every team left in playoffs? :biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls. 

Deng fouls Prince

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I agree with Collins, Billups is exactly right. We're a good team, and noone here should think otherwise. We're just not experienced and don't think a couple of first round playoffs series counts for anything. We havn't been through any battles deep in the playoffs yet.. and untill we get that experience, and go through all those bumps and bruises like we are now, we won't become a championship team.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Has Deng got the Scottie Pippen migrane?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber fouls nocioni. Should have been goal tending! 

Noc fta good 
FTA no good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace is mugged. And fouled. 

FTA no good. 
FTA no good


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

CanadianBull said:


> So... pretty much every team left in playoffs? :biggrin:


Many of them 

Collins made the point about Miami. We could stash Ben on defense against them, and for that matter several of their other players were no threat to score. And defensively, they had a couple guys who could really be attacked.

The Pistons obviously have some links weaker than others, but there's nobody out there you'd be licking your lips to go after.

Especially not Chauncy Billups or Carlos Delfino. Those are a couple of ugly *** dudes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

watching the bulls all year and how good they were... and watching Detroit now, there's no reason to talk like Detroit isn't a star studded team. Sheed is amazing. Billups is amazing. Rip is amazing. etc. Period. Their bench looks pretty good, too.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice call Wnba


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a 3, Duhon fouls on rebound attempt


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jeez, come on Hinrich.

The Pistons look like a great team.

Very deep bench.

Wallace is showing up tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ben misses Ty for the open dunk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Has Deng got the Scottie Pippen migrane?


No. Just Detroit's D. 

W/ the exception of Kirk I can't look at any of the Bulls players today and say they're playing terribly by themselves. Everything that's happened thus far is because Detroit's forced us into it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fta no good
FTA good.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

At least BB is the only one agressive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouled by Maxiell

FTA good
FTA good 52-36


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wallace has got to start hitting these. He's being really aggressive around the hoop. Detroit is responding with Hack-a-Ben.

Wallace nails 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 38%. Detroit down to 54%

Wallace leads all Bulls scorers with 12. 'nuff said


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so ben wallace really is our leading scorer tonight?


:|

where the hell is _LEON DENG_? and kirk, where the hell did your shot disappear to?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> so ben wallace really is our leading scorer tonight?
> 
> 
> :|
> ...


good question. Big Ben needs help


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn. Can Kirk hit anything?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben Wallace is the only player that has come to play for the Bulls. His the only player that isn't playing scared, and actually trying to take it to the basket and accepting the challenge. Go f*ckin figure! Our worst offensive player, taking it upon himself to carry the team with a bunch of girls. 

We're really got to grow some b*lls as a team. We've proven we're a good team, and can be a great team at times. But we've really got to toughen up, or sign some experienced tough players, because in the playoffs, its about who has the biggest b*lls and gutts. We're just not showing the gutts to handle a tough team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> so ben wallace really is our leading scorer tonight?
> 
> 
> :|
> ...


Take away Wallace and the bulls as a team are 7-23 shooting. Ouch!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ on Sheed is just painful


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Time to fire Scott Skiles??


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus better hit the gym and develop and O game this summer

At least he is being aggressive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis fouls TT

FTA good
FTA good 52-38


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit guarding Thomas with dale davis. That's unfair.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tyrus has a long long way to go, to be a player in the paint.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Take away Wallace and the bulls as a team are 7-23 shooting. Ouch!



ok. i just threw up a little in my mouth.

BULLS NEED TO GET :mad2:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton shoots over Duhon and scores


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Shooting 35% :sigh:. Think we could use a star or a low post presence now?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Where is Griff?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis fouls deng. 

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls making a little rally against detroits bench.

14 points isn't a massive lead.

Rip scores, now 16.

Deng is unable to do anything moving toward the hoop like he normally does. At least he draws the foul.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Have we led yet in a game in this series?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Shooting 35% :sigh:. Think we could use a star or a low post presence now?


I think we could use a little SP or MJ.
:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo for 3!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Time to fire Scott Skiles??


At Halftime?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo! Damn it had been a while since we made an outside shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Have we led yet in a game in this series?


Nope.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scored over thabo. 58-43 Halftime


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

A 15 point lead isn't that bad. But keep in mind, Detroit played a lot of their bench in the 2nd quarter. They will be well rested. I'd be shocked if we won this one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They've almost doubled our made FGs. 22 to our 12. Good thing we attacked the basket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>20</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>20</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>14</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>18</td>  <td>0-5</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>13</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>114</td> <td>12-33</td> <td>3-12</td> <td>16-22</td> <td>4</td> <td>14</td> <td>10</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>14</td> <td>43 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.364</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.727</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>19</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>13</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>17</td> <td>5-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>19</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr>  <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Davis</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>22-40</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>10-11</td> <td>7</td> <td>23</td> <td>11</td> <td>8</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>18</td> <td>58 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.550</td> <td>.571</td> <td>.909</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Thabo! Damn it had been a while since we made an outside shot.


I'm pretty at a loss to explain why he's only played 3 minutes. Seriously, what the **** is going on with that? Not only was he one of the few guys who held his ground in game 1, pretty much everyone else is playing like garbage.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Bullsky said:


> A 15 point lead isn't that bad. But keep in mind, Detroit played a lot of their bench in the 2nd quarter. They will be well rested. I'd be shocked if we won this one.


Win? I'd be shocked if we made it competetive.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I hope Scott gives them the pride speech in the lockerroom. Some of them need to show it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know, revenge would be nice, but how about a little dignity at this point guys. the bulls are so much better than they are playing. we just can't execute tonight. 




wonder what skiles is telling the team at half-time!?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, time to watch Run's House. I can't stand to watch the TNT in-studio crew kiss the Pistons' *** again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls made a little bit of a comeback once Sheed went out with 3 fouls. He's going to be back, if need be.

And now for the sum total of the bulls' highlights:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't think we can fire Skiles or even blame him.

This team is only as good as their shooting. Shooters go through streaks..............unfortuantely, we are on a major COLD streak.

Ben Wallace came to play, but it's clear why he's as helpful as Shaq - FOul him, send him to the line and he will fold more times than not.

I have to agree, we have no post presence offensively at all. 3 on 5 is unwinnable.


Also, Kirk and Gordon are just not showing up yet. 

Down by 24 is rediculous. 

A vet post player over 28 isn't gonna make a difference, so please hold off on the 40 trade for KG threads.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

MikeDC said:


> At Halftime?


Yes, put P.J. as coach because Skiles never wants to put him on the GOD DAMN FLOOR.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> wonder what skiles is telling the team at half-time!?


"Sweetney, be ready."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wallace really showing up in the biggest game of the year.

The rest of the team is hiding.

Its almost as if one player is ready to win this year and the rest are either too old or need a couple more years to develop.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

mizenkay said:


> you know, revenge would be nice, but how about a little dignity at this point guys. the bulls are so much better than they are playing. we just can't execute tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skiles: "OK guys I must say, I will excuse myself as a Chicago Bulls coach. P.J., go out on the court and be the player-coach for me, will ya."

P.J.: "Coach, I don't know how to coach."

Skiles: "Well, I can't either!!"

Everyone stares in amazement for 10 minutes, then come out for warm-up during the half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

DaBullz said:


>


I love you Ben.

Sorry you are the only one with a pulse.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This sucks. Noc is hurting. Tyrus is too young. They don't have it tonight, and might not for the rest of the series. 

Rip and Chauncey are going off. 

Time for a Wallace-Deng-Thabo frontcourt. No idea what to do with the backcourt. 

I'm not watching halftime because Barkley is just going to rip us.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Skiles: "OK guys I must say, I will excuse myself as a Chicago Bulls coach. P.J., go out on the court and be the player-coach for me, will ya."
> 
> P.J.: "Coach, I don't know how to coach."


Skiles: "Well, you don't know how to play either!!"

Seriously though, this guy needs to give us some meaningful freaking minutes in the 2nd half.

My uncle from the Detroit is calling talking smack. These guys have to represent.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls made a little bit of a comeback once Sheed went out with 3 fouls. He's going to be back, if need be.
> 
> And now for the sum total of the bulls' highlights:



that call on sheed was complete BS

flopping is terrible for the overall fan enthusiasm for the game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This team doesn't deserve highlights. They didn't earn it.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

It's pretty simple as far as I'm concerned. We have to start defending and the rest will take care of itself. Our offense is really dependent on our defense.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

lol @ Ben Wallace being the leading scorer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> that call on sheed was complete BS
> 
> flopping is terrible for the overall fan enthusiasm for the game.


It's the "right way."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

LuolDeng said:


> I love you Ben.
> 
> Sorry you are the only one with a pulse.


I don't know what you guys are raving about Ben Wallace for. He still hasn't played like himself and you all know I'm a big fan of his. If you are looking at the points, I can see that but otherwise another pathetic performance.

Maybe he is still sad about his former buddies not having dinner with him.

What a loser.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And these guys aren't even playing much tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chops you got a point! 

We need to defend and rebound. we are still shell shocked from game 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We got Wallace for his defense. Detroit's front court players are 14 for 20. Their bigs are 9 for 11.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores. 58-45


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We still can't rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber scores.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice lazy D to start the 3rd. Halftime helped us.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice shot Ben!

We've done a horrible job of getting shots for our best players. Detroit's done a good job of defending, but still. Sheesh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber rebounds, Prince scores


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, Webber out, that's another good thing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Our strategy for the rest of the game should be to drive to the hoop. Get the Pistons into foul trouble and maybe open up some open shots outside...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

weber with his 4th foul. 

Brown FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores on the layup


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince just blew by Deng.

Ben Wallace acting like he's Ben Gordon. What the hell. Skiles needs to get control off things.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

4 fouls on Webber and Wallace, keep attacking guys!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sheed out. Now's the time to keep Big Ben available to support our guards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich is fouled by Sheed. His 4th

FTA good
FTA no good, Brown rebounds and is fouled by McDyess

FTA good. 65-48
FTA good 65-49


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL We just suck so far this series. I don't know if I should laugh or cry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince misses a 3 and Maxiell rebounds, fouled by Wallace. 

FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> It's pretty simple as far as I'm concerned. We have to start defending and the rest will take care of itself. Our offense is really dependent on our defense.


Nah...I just see our mediocre offense getting shut down by a great defensive team. It has nothing to do w/o our defense. Playing great defense(btw, I see nothing wrong w/ our defensive effort, Detroit's simply making great shots) won't change our FG% of .350 to something respectable. This series was always going to be abt whether we'd be able to put the ball in the hole. So far we've proven we can't.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses again... and he is called for the foul.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow. Only in Detroit do you get an elbow to the face and a foul at the same time. Only in Detroit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal Gordon misses a 3, Wallace rebounds and is fouled by Rip. 

FTA good. 
FTA no good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell is blocked by Wallace. Det ball. Hamilton scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell misses, Billups rebounds! TO

We cant rebound.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is embarassing. When will this team learn to score on the road? 3rd straight season in the playoffs and we still can't put together a respectable offensive game out there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On that foul by Hinrich, he got hit in the face afterward by Maxiel. That's called adding injury to insult.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Damnit, why is Scott Skiles still the coach???


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I didn't think i would ever say such a thing. But i actually feel sorry for Ben Wallace. He is playing so hard, you can tell by his expression, his play and hustle. He is the only player on our team that isn't playing afraid and actually stepping up to the occasion. 

Where is Deng? Where is Gordon? Where is Hinrich? They are hiding behind a big rock. 

Our team usually is defined by out-hustling our opponents but right now, we're getting out-hustled by a great Pistons team. The stat that defines hustle and passion the most more than any other statistic is rebounds. We're just getting beat plain and simple..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Damnit, why is Scott Skiles still the coach???


Why would he not be?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow gordan, nice carry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng, Hinrich, Gordon are 4-17 combined.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell scores, brown throws ball away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell misses, hamilton rebounds and scores.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit 34 rebounds, bulls 19.

We're getting killed every way there is to get beat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess hammers Hinrich. 

FTa good. 71-51
FTA no good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores. 71-53


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're shooting 33%.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I didn't think i would ever say such a thing. But i actually feel sorry for Ben Wallace. He is playing so hard, you can tell by his expression, his play and hustle. He is the only player on our team that isn't playing afraid and actually stepping up to the occasion.


Don't feel sorry for him.

You would likely not turn down Paxson's massive payout either.

He's done his job for the most part this year. You can't fight father time. And, let's be honest, the supporting cast he had in Detoit was better. The Pistons are a "win now" team.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Just pathetic. I haven't seen such bad basketball from the Bulls since the Rusty Larue, Kornel David teams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores. 

Gordon scores on a 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores but charged.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton for three. 76-56


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its amazing.

Against the Heat, we seemed like the stronger team. Our younger guys looked like NBA men.

Now, we seem like the baby Bulls again.

These Pistons are not on their last legs like the Heat were, that's for sure.

The deterioration of the Heat was amazing though... the Heat beat the Pistons last year!!!! Yowza. Old, tired and satisfied I guess.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

This is like a trainwreck. It's horrible to watch, but I can't turn away.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't believe all the easy shots we're missing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the hell has Gordon only taken 6 shots?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

bullybullz said:


> Damnit, why is Scott Skiles still the coach???


I still stand by with this statement.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Men. Boys. Game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

AAARHRHRHHGHHGHGHGHGHH~!H!H!!HH!H!H!

Kukoc With The Lifesaver!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm gonna disagree on Wallace playing great. Scoring a few points is pretty irrelevant to me. The Pistons are giving him that and then scoring however they want inside and absolutely owning us on the glass. 

Those are sposed to be the things that Big Ben brings to the table and he's not bringing them. How about a good old fashioned hard foul on one of those former teammates?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*WE LOSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTtttttttt*


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> Don't feel sorry for him.
> 
> You would likely not turn down Paxson's massive payout either.
> 
> He's done his job for the most part this year. You can't fight father time. And, let's be honest, the supporting cast he had in Detoit was better. The Pistons are a "win now" team.


Ben Wallace sucks in this game. Just like game 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo travels.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

DaBullz said:


>


Yes, Scott. For the 3rd straight year, the playoffs came and a well-coached team, playing with effort, took away every offensive play in your playbook. The only answer to this is better players -- either more skilled or more athletic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng dunks


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Little bit of the Superman factor now -- the Pistons do not believe they will miss. Neither do I. Or the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:sigh: Prince drills a 3


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> I still stand by with this statement.


easy now - KJ.

Are you not watching the game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I can't believe all the easy shots we're missing.


Really? Of all the shots we've taken thus far I'd say only abt 5% of those have been "easy". Give credit to Detroit's D and our mediocre O. Detroit's taken away everything we like to do. And this Bulls team has proven time and again they can't score on the road. Even against Miami we played a mediocre offensive game in Game 3 and a horrible one in Game 4. Let's not even get into the disasters in Washington and Miami the previous 2 seasons.

Get some more offensive talent Paxson. Please.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That was a phantom foul on Thabo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo fouls Prince. 

FTA good. 
FTA no good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT fouled by Maxiell

FTA good
FTA good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton for 3. 83-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT dunks


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


> easy now - KJ.
> 
> Are you not watching the game?


Of course I am, no attacks - KJ. Did u see Skiles' look right after the timeout??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Team of the future??? How about team of Putrid?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Has Scott Skiles quit coaching? I mean, I'm all for composure but I thought he was taking a nap on the bench for a minute...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>32</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>29</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>2</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>26</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>5-5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>30</td> <td>0-7</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>13</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>176</td> <td>17-49</td> <td>4-16</td> <td>24-34</td> <td>6</td> <td>22</td> <td>14</td> <td>11</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>17</td> <td>62 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.347</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.706</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 7 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>31</td> <td>9-18</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>24 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>19</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td>  <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>31</td> <td>9-15</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>9</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>22 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>30</td> <td>3-10</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>9</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Davis</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>175</td> <td>32-61</td> <td>8-15</td> <td>11-15</td> <td>13</td> <td>40</td> <td>19</td> <td>15</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>25</td> <td>83 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.525</td> <td>.533</td> <td>.733</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

35%!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Does anyone feel that the bulls will turn it around at home, they did have one of the best records at home. If not this series could be real ugly, it is already ugly enough getting blown out two games in a row.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh well...let's hope we can make some shots in Game 3. Sub .350 shooting in 2 consecutive playoff games must be some kind of a record.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Ben Wallace sucks in this game. Just like game 1.


13, 7 and 2 blocks thru 3?

Not dominant, but he showed up.

I think a lot of people are expecting more from Wallace than he can deliver.

He was a member of a very talented group of players. 

He's not going to earn that paycheck. The accolades were tied to the success of that great team.

Hinrich and PJ... now they are sucking tonight.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

look at the rebounding, 40-22 that is ugly.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

evalam23 said:


> Does anyone feel that the bulls will turn it around at home, they did have one of the best records at home. If not this series could be real ugly, it is already ugly enough getting blown out two games in a row.


We should win game 3, but I highly doubt we'll win game 4. Regular season is different than post season. It's a different mentality. The Bulls don't know that and it's showing on the floor.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I think its time to start the Warriors game!! A lot better to watch than these Middle Schoolers!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Team of the future??? How about team of Putrid?



but chifan, don't you know, this is a _learning experience_. :|

cause it sure isn't a competitive game. 





and honestly, i wonder how much home cooking will actually help.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's ok guys, House of Payne will be on TBS soon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Of course I am, edited - KJ. Did u see Skiles' look right after the timeout??


What has that got to do with anything? How do you like right now, along with any other Bulls fan? Im sure anyone would have the same expression. You want to fire him beause he looks fustrated and annoyed? You rather him skip around the sideline, with pom poms to motivate his team with a big grin on his face to show his postive side? 


This has nothing to do with coaching, im afraid to say though id love to blame anyone but our Bulls players myeslf. But this has everything to do with our players playing like sissies. Just look at one stat, its rebounding. We are plain and simple getting out-hustled.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Look at that shot of Tyrus's that bounced off the rim. We're getting outplayed, but we're also not getting any lucky breaks either.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> I think its time to start the Warriors game!! A lot better to watch than these Middle Schoolers!!


I understand the frustration, but this back and forth needs to end. - KJ


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouls TT

FTA no good
FTA good 83-63


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> but chifan, don't you know, this is a _learning experience_. :|
> 
> cause it sure isn't a competitive game.
> 
> ...


Not much without some toughness. The Bulls have been popped a couple of times, with no response. You don't have to hit someone, but you should get in their face. Otherwise, the other team will believe that they own you. And they will be right. Especially that piece of garbage Maxiell -- he owns the Rick Mahorn starter-set.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls Gordon


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsky said:


> Has Scott Skiles quit coaching? I mean, I'm all for composure but I thought he was taking a nap on the bench for a minute...



he sometimes does this. it drives me nuts. ask mikedc.

and bullybullz there really is no reason to call anyone an *******.

we are all frustrated.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm Sorry Gordon, was that a sports drink for people who don't perform in the clutch? Good news is that any of your teammates can make commericals for you while you work on your game this summer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ha, Tyrus got that one to fall, and one.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


> What has that got to do with anything? How do you like right now, along with any other Bulls fan? Im sure anyone would have the same expression. You want to fire him beause he looks fustrated and annoyed? You rather him skip around the sideline, with pom poms to motivate his team with a big grin on his face to show his postive side?
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with coaching, im afraid to say though id love to blame anyone but our Bulls players myeslf. But this has everything to do with our players playing like sissies. Just look at one stat, its rebounding. We are plain and simple getting out-hustled.


No, I blame Skiles for his crappy substitution patterns, not mixing defenses enough, not playing Griff, and not dumping it down low in the post, especially to Ben Wallace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT scores and is fouled by Mcdyess

FTA good. 83-66


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAY! Our first run of the day.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow!!! Duhon to TT What a dunk!!! 83-68


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Holy ****

no masked cursing. - KJ


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Duhon to TT.

PG to a high flying finisher. 

I like it. A little life in this team due to our difference maker that's too young to consistently make a difference yet.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

Look Out Below!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Showing some signs of life. Hopefully these guys can just gain confidence from this 4th Qtr. Thats all I can ask at this point. I feel we at within an long arms reach, but I know Detroit is toying with us.

Tyrus needs to hit the gym hard this offseason. Basketball with Lu, Gym with Big Ben.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TT cutting the lead. We'll see if we can make it interesting. Looks like he's finally got his legs under him


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


> I understand the frustration, but this back and forth needs to end. - KJ


my edit there applies for you as well, end this now. - KJ


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy crap.

Freakish.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just need to build some confidence. Get Tyrus to feel he can contribute and hopefully the game can slow down for him at home. 

Skiles is not to blame for this loss. I still think we can win at home. But we will need to do two key things: Rebound and don't turn it over. Sounds so easy, but we are just getting hammered in these categories.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a block by TT!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Time for Gordon to get aggressive. There's nothing to lose now. Start jacking it up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mize, home cooking or not, the Pistons are so outclassing the Bulls it's sad. 

The Bulls have come out like they deserve to win cuase their the flavor of the moment.

If Paxson is having warm dreams about KG, this too will have all been for naught.

Honestly, I don't know how you fix this. TT doesn't look like anything but a jumping jack. Wallace is blowing kisses thanking Paxson for the Golden parachute. Hinrich is his usual unspecial. Deng is disappoint and Gordon is a SCRIMP.

3 on 5 on offense and 4 on 5 on defense doesn't win too many championships.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon, Duhon, Thomas, Thabo, and Deng.

Found a lineup that is at least making a little dent in the lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Duhon to TT.
> 
> PG to a high flying finisher.
> 
> I like it. A little life in this team due to our difference maker that's too young to consistently make a difference yet.


at least its a spark I agree


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wallace and Tyrus the only guys who've played like men today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince travels TT defended.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus playing well


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GREAT PASSING

Wow, helluva finish by TT.

Freakish. Game changing. Difference maker.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A little more even a matchup with these two sitting out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT dunks over prince!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

omg tyrus thomas is going nuts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess scores and TT fouls. Got to hand to tyrus the kid is playing all out! 

FTA good 86-70


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

that was the wrong kind of nuts. bad tyrus!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Very nice last few minutes of basketball. I blame Skiles for telling the team at the beginning of the game the score was Zero - Zero. He needs to tell them that their performance has been so bad, the league fined them 20 points at the start of every game.

That way, they may come out when there is enough time to come back and win a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is fouled by Mcdyess. 

FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber scores


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

McDyess' and 1 was huge. We could have came down and cut it to 11 w/9 min left


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Lets fire Skiles and substitute Tyrus for GRIFFIN!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng is fouled by mcdyess

Noc in for Duhon. 

FTA good 88-72
FTA good


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

MC Screwloose is committing alot of fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Weber with the jump hook for two


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Du is getting some presentation and setting up our forwards at the FT line. All of their bigs are in foul trouble. I think it might be too little, too late, but I like the strategy and the mini run we're on. Let's keep attacking inside.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Did yall see that? McDyess dont have any eyebrows


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

You can see the difference when there is the threat that we can actually score inside.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce checks in and committs and unforced turnover. Shocking!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow noc, hands it off to webber...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Noce came to suck in this round


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Webber scoring over Thomas at will.

Two times in a row now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit steals 

Bulls foul...TT 

Delpino FTA no good
FTA good 91-73


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If Noc is slowed because of injury.just sit him. He's getting blown by faster than a........

Webber earning his paycheck. 


It's the headbands, it's gotta be the headbands.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

As much as I don't like Duhon, why did Skiles take him out. HE WAS DOING FINE U IDIOT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled. 

good
FTA good 91-75


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with 43 free throws to Detroit's 18. Can't complain about the refs helping the pistons tonight.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

On the brightside, there is some fight still left in this team. I have home. But game 3 is a must win.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

I guess Gordon dont plan on shooting in 4th


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Guys, relax, this is all a set up for Thabo to hit the NBA's new 20 point shot with under 10 seconds remaining.

Ben Gordon. Paging Ben Gordon....


Noco loco - paging big mouth but can't back it up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls billups. 

wow TT dunks on fb rebound


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Det in the penalty at 7:25.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Good Kirk, way to prove you are more useful on the bench than on the court.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dammit. Everytime we pull it to 11ish, they get an And1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc scores...weber fouls. 93-79

good 93-80


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sheed comes in for Webber, and he scores over Thomas easily.

Geez. 

13 point deficit back up to 18 in a flash.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed dunks

detroit steals, billups for three...TO Bulls


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Detroit is such a tease!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

just like that 5 in a row. at least we made them pull sheed off the bench.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn. From 13 to 18 in what seemed like a second.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus apparently did something to anger Sheed.

This game appears to be over. F.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich needs to sit.

Duhon was at least setting up guys for easy-ish baskets.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

RoRo said:


> just like that 5 in a row. at least we made them pull sheed off the bench.


It's so strange to see Rasheed screaming and complaining. What a great guy.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like the mini-run was a FLUKE.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

If you thought we were a deep team, just look at the Pistons, they are a really deep team with alot of experience and veteran savvy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There goes any shot of even getting some confidence going into Game 3.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

shaking. my. head.

but that was a nice finish by tyrus. 

and then rasheed made him his little *****, just like that.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

**** you Skiles. We went back to starters with a ton of mismatches, and jumpshots. We're losing this by over 20


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> It's so strange to see Rasheed screaming and complaining. What a great guy.


:lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rasheed fouls out, which is good.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

I'm beginning to wonder if we can even take one in this series. Pistons look capable of scoring on almost every posssession. Need a huge turn-around in the Chi


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich needs to sit.
> 
> Duhon was at least setting up guys for easy-ish baskets.


And playing good defense.

Outside of Wallace, I think Duhon played a great game for the entire game. Ty has a good fourth quarter, though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sheed fouls out.

Now we have 'em right where we want 'em.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Kirk over-dribbling again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni is fouled

Sheed fouls out

FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone feeling a sweep coming? If we lose the first in Chicago this series is done.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

If there were ever a time for Gordon to go into one of his crazy make every shot sort of streaks, now'd be the time to do it. Great D and a flurry of threes would be mighty nice right now.

Then again, I don't see that happening.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Hinrich is screwed by having Gordon next to him. You're asking Hinrich to be some guy in ****ing Space Jam when Gordon can't guard anyone, hit a shot, or even bring the damn ball up without double dribbling


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's passiveness these first 2 games has been very discouraging to watch. He's one of the tougher players mentally on this Bulls team but Detroit's gotten him to a point where he isn't even looking to get involved.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Gordon makes me sick. Shoot the dam ball


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The only thing that makes me a lil happy about this game is Tyrus' play


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas is going to foul out.

Detroit is really showing they're a smart team. They're consuming the clock with every posession.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince fouled. 

FTA no good
FTA good


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Griffin comes in 42min late


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Please Scott, get rid of Noc. He has done enough damage already.

Edit: Just like that, Noc makes a 20 point jumper.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

eymang said:


> Hinrich is screwed by having Gordon next to him. You're asking Hinrich to be some guy in ****ing Space Jam when Gordon can't guard anyone, hit a shot, or even bring the damn ball up without double dribbling


You gotta point on that. I think Gordon and Hinrich will be better after their rookie year. Oh, wait . . . argh.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls might want to consider not automatically doubling Jason Maxiell. Who the **** cares about Jason Maxiell?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

not a good night to be the kirk.

and so he sits. 

_thank you._


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Maxiell his 5th. 

TT FTA good
FTA no good


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nitric said:


> Anyone feeling a sweep coming? *If we lose the first in Chicago this series is done.*




we're toast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles throws in the towel.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

duhon fouls Rip.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Say what you will but in tonight's game the Ref's are trying to help the Bulls out with 48 FT attempts. 

Bulls are down 17 but have missed 14 FTs. 


(Also being 4-19 from 3pt range is not good while Detroit is 9-17.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles throws in the towel.


I think you need to photoshop switch the trunks.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

did u see that replay with billups and hinrich just before they went to commerical?? he just shouldered kirk and pushed him off. isnt that a foul????????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Some positives: Force Det into TOs, lots of FT attempts, Tyrus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oops duhon was fouled FTA good
fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT called for goal tending.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus Goaltends, but he got UP there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AG called for the foul

Rip FTA good
good


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Stupid Bulls.


Pistons couldn't miss to start the game and the Bulls never recovered. They have no swagger whatsoever. 


There is nothing tougher to watch than your team being _timid._


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


>


That is brutal. I like..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

um, dabullz? yeah, we get it.




sigh.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol delfino with an airball floater. why? because tyrus jumped. detroit scores anyways, way it goes


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ouch. Bulls lose. Game 3 is huge, but Game 4 (I'll be there) is even bigger. We need 'em both...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

108-87...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Disasterous. I'm going to get in the fetal position now. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

I'll tell you, it's really weird, but the more I watch the Bulls play up there in Detroit, the more they look like the Bulls playing in Detroit in the late 80's -- rattled, going one-on-one, no continuity, defensive breakdowns and lost rebounds. And those teams had Jordan, too. But there is such a thing as being outclassed -- and unprepared (not because of lack of coaching but because of lack of experience) on the road in the playoffs -- especially against a team that has played together extensively.

I think that there are some facets of the game in which Detroit actually can play BETTER. But I also think we've seen the last of their game-planned superiority. The Bulls will execute better at home and know what the Pistons will try to do. Now it's really about whether the Bulls can pull it together -- shoot, pass and rebound better. It's really that simple.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I'd like to hear some of the post game comments.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Stupid Bulls.
> 
> 
> Pistons couldn't miss to start the game and the Bulls never recovered. They have no swagger whatsoever.
> ...





is there a viagra/enzyte/cyalis combo we could give them? they were just LIMP. tiny little di....

they need to take THE OLD SPICE CHALLENGE. (i love that commerical..._frenching!!!_)





oh and jrn it looks like someone ELSE will have to do the Game 3 thread.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> um, dabullz? yeah, we get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


metaphorically speaking, ya know.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ughh, I'm just copying and pasting this on all the Bulls boards I'm at. I was disgusted by Ben Gordon these past 2 games. I feel bad for Kirk, he'll get ripped for missing shots or overdribbling, when everyone around him is acting like some ***** *** scrub while he's having to guard everyone. If Kirk had Gasol, he'd be Stockton.

Looks like Gordon getting manhandled carries over to his offense, so he's giving you nothing, I'm at the point where I don't mind him only playing against their bench. Throw Noc in there too.

So my rotation would be:
-Hinrich/Duhon...Gordon (on Billups)
-Thabo/Hinrich...? (on Hamilton)
-Deng...Noc (on Prince)
-PJ/Tyrus (on Rasheed)
-Ben/PJ/Tyrus (Webber)

Throw in some zone, maybe if you have some flexibility, even have Tyrus at the 3, or Deng on Hamilton if completely neccessary. It looks like the offense is going to suck no matter what, so you might as well overemphasize the defense. The fastbreaks and getting to the basket from the defense was the only way we got going here anyways. Their glaring matchup advantages also get smaller or disappear this way. Unfortunately it's not going to happen, and most likely too little too late. I'm usually a Skiles guy, but I think he got embarrased in this series, afraid to make adjustments in between games, leading his players on a path towards failure with them being overmatched.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> I'll tell you, it's really weird, but the more I watch the Bulls play up there in Detroit, the more they look like the Bulls playing in Detroit in the late 80's -- rattled, going one-on-one, no continuity, defensive breakdowns and lost rebounds. And those teams had Jordan, too. But there is such a thing as being outclassed -- and unprepared (not because of lack of coaching but because of lack of experience) on the road in the playoffs -- especially against a team that has played together extensively.
> 
> I think that there are some facets of the game in which Detroit actually can play BETTER. But I also think we've seen the last of their game-planned superiority. The Bulls will execute better at home and know what the Pistons will try to do. Now it's really about whether the Bulls can pull it together -- shoot, pass and rebound better. It's really that simple.


I am not watching but checking out the box score and following on here I think this is VERY similar to what happened to the "other" Bulls/Piston team.

It's kind of funny looking back on how tough the Bulls BECAME after they broke through and had to play against those Riley Knicks teams. But the Jordanaire's were known as soft too. And Pippen had three years of no-shows before he finally showed up.

So i have some understanding of what this team is going through and I think they will win at least 1 game at home, probably loose this series and then have to hit the weight room and train this off-season like never before.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> metaphorically speaking, ya know.



well i actually went and repped you for the "He's dead, Jim" cause that one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I'm usually a Skiles guy, but I think he got embarrased in this series, afraid to make adjustments in between games, leading his players on a path towards failure with them being overmatched.





nice post. this part in particular. 


it's like he virtually said he didn't believe they could win, so they don't believe they can win.

it's a fine line between clever and stupidity. or something.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Detroit is toying with us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Detroit has a perfect game plan and is attacking every weakness the Bulls have. 

The Bulls are in DIII while Detroit is in DI. I have seen some signs of life, so there is hope. But again, we cannot get Ben or Kirk in foul trouble, which is asking for a miracle for the rest of the series. Otherwise we never get any tempo. And we don't have a 3rd guard who can score.

Noce has just been horrendous. Our rebounding just ugly. We can't hold onto the ball or catch it. 

I'm hoping what we did in the 4th can lead into Game 3. Skiles better study film hardcore. All these guys better study it. If Tyrus can keep this up, I'd rather see more of him than Noce next game. 

No one is showing up. Thats the issue. Key thing is, we cut the lead to 8 in Game 1, and to 13 twice in this game, but both leading to an And1. Otherwise we'd be in it with about 7 min left. 

The ball just has to bounce our way a few times.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Positives: Tyrus played extremely well. Wallace played extremely well.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

rwj333 said:


> Positives: Tyrus played extremely well. Wallace played extremely well.


Wallace sucked. Couldn't guard C-Webb when he guarded him, couldn't get rebounds he usally would've gotten in Detroit, and was not even in the game in the 4th when the Bulls made a mini-run. Other than Wallace's points (freebie dunks and lay-ups) he played like a $60 man not a $60,000,000 man.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

bellybelly said:


> Wallace sucked. Couldn't guard C-Webb when he guarded him, couldn't get rebounds he usually would've gotten in Detroit, and was not even in the game in the 4th when the Bulls made a mini-run. Other than Wallace's points (freebie dunks and lay-ups) he played like a $60 man not a $60,000,000 man.


You have got to be kidding? Facts are is that Big Ben has been our most aggressive player the first 2 games. His D was good not great but he lead the damn team in scoring at half! He also made some great defensive stops in the 3rd, Ben Wallace IMO is the last guy to call out for playing with a lack of heart. Our scorers need to step up Gordon, Hinrich, Deng and Noc need to raise their level of play not Wallace.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TheDarkPrince said:


> You have got to be kidding? Facts are is that Big Ben has been our most aggressive player the first 2 games. His D was good not great but he lead the damn team in scoring at half! He also made some great defensive stops in the 3rd, Ben Wallace IMO is the last guy to call out for playing with a lack of heart. Our scorers need to step up Gordon, Hinrich, Deng and Noc need to raise their level of play not Wallace.


Well, for starters, grabbing some rebounds he usually does would be great. He should've been a monster these two games. This was his homecoming to show the world what the Pistons lost and honestly now, they didn't lose much. He led the team in scoring at the half but did you watch the game?? Even a JV Basketball Player would've made the shot's -er lay-ups he did. And if he made some great defensive stops in the 3rd, why didn't he play the last 15 minutes of the game??? Answer: He SUCKS.

I'm not putting the blame on him because he isn't our worst player in this series but it certainly is disappointing. He played great against Shaq in the first round, but is playing worse now and things should be a lot easier now that he doesn't have to concentrate on Shaq 100% of the time but instead on the fat-*** immobile CCCCC-WWWEEEEEEEB.

Look, I don't expect him to be Superman, but I don't know what you all have seen so far to rave about Ben Wallace. He certainly is a disappointment and pathetic to watch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Got to agree that Wallace didn't play all that well. He did a fine job of looking hard, but he didn't stop anyone and didn't get much in the way of hard rebounds. 

He scored a few points because the Pistons were busy guarding everyone else. In a couple of instances all the attention seemed to lead to him actually trying to take the ball and manufacturing shots when he should have given it up and let the offense have a crack at things.

For as nicely as Thomas came around, he still pretty much got brutalized defensively.

Honestly I don't see many positives except that most of our guys are younger and can get better with experience.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Revenge is sweet.

Not so much.

We can dissect and throw blame around, but it just looks like men vs boys out there to me. I realize that it's not over, but the way it's gone so far, I'm not sure that's a good thing. The Bulls showed absolutely nothing to make the Pistons lose even a second of sleep.

Then again, it's gotta get better, 'cause it can't get worse.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Got to agree that Wallace didn't play all that well. He did a fine job of looking hard, but he didn't stop anyone and didn't get much in the way of hard rebounds.
> 
> He scored a few points because the Pistons were busy guarding everyone else. In a couple of instances all the attention seemed to lead to him actually trying to take the ball and manufacturing shots when he should have given it up and let the offense have a crack at things.
> 
> ...


Didn't bother to watch the game after seeing the score in the third quarter, honestly.

I was surprised to learn Tyrus got 18. Was it just that someone had to get the points, or did he really come alive, at least offensively. 

Defensively, he needs some stability around him to survive, and it just seems like the team is coming apart at the seems -- like when Spiderman rang the pipes and the parasite from outer space starts getting shaken off. 

This team just doesn't know how to manage its confidence -- either too much, or none at all.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Didn't bother to watch the game after seeing the score in the third quarter, honestly.
> 
> I was surprised to learn Tyrus got 18. Was it just that someone had to get the points, or did he really come alive, at least offensively.
> 
> ...


He came alive because:
R. Wallace 6 fouls
C. Webber 5 fouls
J. Maxiel 5 fouls
A. McDyess 5 fouls


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> He came alive because:
> R. Wallace 6 fouls
> C. Webber 5 fouls
> J. Maxiel 5 fouls
> A. McDyess 5 fouls


Why so many fouls? Were they just beating up on the guys when they came into the paint? Is this part of their intimidation for discombobulating the offense?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> is there a viagra/enzyte/cyalis combo we could give them? they were just LIMP. tiny little di....
> 
> they need to take THE OLD SPICE CHALLENGE. (i love that commerical..._frenching!!!_)
> 
> ...


Yeah, that commercial is fantastic. Love it.

I think I am forever banned from even _thinking_ about game threads. Yikes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Why so many fouls? Were they just beating up on the guys when they came into the paint? Is this part of their intimidation for discombobulating the offense?


Seems like part of their strategy was to foul us to keep us from getting that drive and kick rhythm going.

They were happy to foul Wallace, obviously.

They were OK with fouling Gordon to keep him from getting a sweat going.

Skiles has pictures of the refs in compromising positions.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Well, for starters, grabbing some rebounds he usually does would be great. He should've been a monster these two games. This was his homecoming to show the world what the Pistons lost and honestly now, they didn't lose much. He led the team in scoring at the half but did you watch the game?? Even a JV Basketball Player would've made the shot's -er lay-ups he did. And if he made some great defensive stops in the 3rd, why didn't he play the last 15 minutes of the game??? Answer: He SUCKS.
> 
> I'm not putting the blame on him because he isn't our worst player in this series but it certainly is disappointing. He played great against Shaq in the first round, but is playing worse now and things should be a lot easier now that he doesn't have to concentrate on Shaq 100% of the time but instead on the fat-*** immobile CCCCC-WWWEEEEEEEB.
> 
> Look, I don't expect him to be Superman, but I don't know what you all have seen so far to rave about Ben Wallace. He certainly is a disappointment and pathetic to watch.



Dude. Give me a break. BW has been the only Bulls player to play well in both games. The reason he wasn't playing the last 15 minutes of the game is not "He SUCKS" as you put it, but rather that the Bulls were already being blown out so terribly that there wasn't really a point to playing him.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Dude. Give me a break. BW has been the only Bulls player to play well in both games. The reason he wasn't playing the last 15 minutes of the game is not "He SUCKS" as you put it, but rather that the Bulls were already being blown out so terribly that there wasn't really a point to playing him.


some of the comments are just way off base. 

wallace hasn't been perfect, yes. 
his numbers are lower than they should be, deng too for that matter.

but man look at the rebounding numbers for noc, gordan, pj. 
they've been pathetic. each guy is hauling in 1.5 boards each!

i don't know how anyone can look at those numbers and say ben wallace is the reason we're getting outrebounded.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Dude. Give me a break. BW has been the only Bulls player to play well in both games. The reason he wasn't playing the last 15 minutes of the game is not "He SUCKS" as you put it, but rather that the Bulls were already being blown out so terribly that there wasn't really a point to playing him.


2 Points: One, I agree Ben Wallace has been our best player in this series but that's not saying much because the rest of the Bulls have played sooooooooo terribly, it makes Wallace look good.

My second point is if the last 15 minutes he didn't play because of a blow-out, why did Kirk Hinrich come back to the game??? He is a starter, is he not???


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> some of the comments are just way off base.
> 
> wallace hasn't been perfect, yes.
> his numbers are lower than they should be, deng too for that matter.
> ...


Well, P.J. has been getting about 2 seconds of playing time in this series so I don't know how you can grab more than 1.5 rebounds while Gordon has been battling foul trouble all series, he never has gotten in a groove.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Well, P.J. has been getting about 2 seconds of playing time in this series so I don't know how you can grab more than 1.5 rebounds while Gordon has been battling foul trouble all series, he never has gotten in a groove.


The reason for P.J.'s lack of playing time is his inability to play against this Pistons team. Foul trouble and ineffectiveness (including rebounding) are why he has not played.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> He came alive because:
> R. Wallace 6 fouls
> C. Webber 5 fouls
> J. Maxiel 5 fouls
> A. McDyess 5 fouls


Tyrus shot 11 free throws so he's responsible for a lot of those fouls.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Well, P.J. has been getting about 2 seconds of playing time in this series so I don't know how you can grab more than 1.5 rebounds while Gordon has been battling foul trouble all series, he never has gotten in a groove.


acutally he's getting 10.5 minutes per game. 
and gordan, despite foul trouble is still avg 30 minutes.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> The reason for P.J.'s lack of playing time is his inability to play against this Pistons team. Foul trouble and ineffectiveness (including rebounding) are why he has not played.


Funny, I remember P.J. played damn well in the 2 games at the Palace this season. And oh yeah, C-Webb, Sheed, Tayshaun, Hamilton and C-Billups all played as well.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RoRo said:


> acutally he's getting 10.5 minutes per game.
> and gordan, despite foul trouble is still avg 30 minutes.


Ok, 10.5 minutes!! WHOOPYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> Ok, 10.5 minutes!! WHOOPYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


10.5 minutes, ZERO defensive rebounds. it's not that entertaining.

key to bulls' series...



> "I don't see a lot of situations where I sit there and say, 'That should've been Ben's rebound,' " Skiles said. "Our guards really rebounded the ball in the Miami series. [Deng] did too.
> 
> "Balls are bouncing around the elbow area that we're standing flat-footed and not getting. All season long we've been a 'team' rebounding team. That's how we rebound and why we're one of the better rebounding teams. We sorely need that right now."
> 
> ...


----------

